# Removing Flaxseed Oil Stains?



## Juls Ruls (Jun 2, 2016)

A while ago, I was still using flaxseed oil to help with Ollie's dry skin. He was being difficult (no surprise there) and he moved as the oil was dribbling out. He's upset because it is his favorite blanket and he hasn't had it in a while. Anybody know "the secret"?


----------

